

Gross National Happiness - nathell
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gross_National_Happiness

======
thomasfl
Happy people are much less likely to become drug addicts, terrorists or
criminals. Study of rats actually gives some proof. Unhappy rats alone in a
cage with both heroine water and normal water gets addicted to drugs more
often than happy rats in nice cages with other rats around them.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-real-cause-
of-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-real-cause-of-
addicti_b_6506936.html)

Then they realised in northern Ireland that happy people seldom become
terrorists, they where able to eliminate the problem with terrorism.

Gross National Happiness should be taken seriously, and so should research on
this much sought after feeling of happiness. PS. I will feel much better if
this comments get's upvoted. ;-)

